# New here, from Hawaii, guava wood questions



## terracore (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello,

I am new to smoking (haven't started yet- need to find the pig first).  But my question is less about smoking than it is the wood.  I live in Hawaii and have a 3 acre organic guava farm.  I'm taking out some guava trees to make room for coffee and I've been hauling most of the wood to the dump (they will make compost out of it).  I know that people use guava wood for smoking and I intend to do that.  I was curious what is the best sizes to keep, and how long it should be seasoned?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 12, 2014)

Don't have an answer to your question, but wanted to say Welcome aboard !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 12, 2014)

You want to season your wood until it is dry. Lots of varying factors will determine how long that will take. For the size it depends on if you are using the wood for just smoke or if you are using it for smoke and your heat source. For just smoke I like 1"-2" chunks. For heat 8"-12" long splits.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey hey hey...... Case has ya covered.....

Listen while ya here, please take a moment and click on the "My Profile" icon on the above taskbar. Fill in as little or as much as you'd like but make sure to add where ya sleep at night to get your Island discount. Really its makes discussions much easier when your location is known. I would imagine that shrimp are easier to get there than crawfish and maple syrup would be a premium price, you know that kinda thing.

Thank ye........

Oh and welcome to the boards look forward to your inspiring smokes!

I usually greet the folks from the south, you are from south Hawaii right?

Sorry sometimes I just can't help myself.


----------



## gary s (Apr 12, 2014)

Welcome to SMF, I use only seasoned wood, not familiar with Guava   I sent you a PM on Guava wood  hope it helps

Gary s


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.

Gary


----------

